# OMMFG: Installing SD 2.0 sound installer just won't get past error



## Speculum Speculorum

Hey Guys,

As if working through the Axe-fx II USB popping issues in Logic wasn't brain-pain enough (sounds like I'll have to wait for apple to update or just use my interface), now I can't even get through the initial phase of the SD 2 Sound Installer. I keep getting the message - Could not copy "SL-Avatar/Sounds/soundstats" from DVD. Try Again?

I went to the website and found that they recommend you install the software directly under your HD, which I did. Still doesn't work. I updated the primary software - still doesn't get past the error. I've contacted support, but I was wondering if anybody had the same problem and knows the work around? Any help would be


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

Hey guys. If anybody wants to know, you will have to drag the files manually over to your sounds folder in order for this to work. Good luck!


----------



## Sander

If you're using lion you have to create the folders manually in your library. I just recently did a clean install of Lion and had similar problems.


----------



## Hybrid138

So SD 2.0 is compatible with lion?


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

No lion for this guy. I've heard too many problems with it for a lot of folks using Axe-fx, Logic, and SD 2.0. I'm good.


----------



## sggod89

Make sure you are installing into the right directory. Sometimes the installer wont select the right folder on its own and you errors like that. I think its Toontrack\Superior\Superior Drummer 2.0\SL-Avatar is where you want to install.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

Yeah the tech support helped me through that. It's all functional so far. I haven't tried pulling up EZplayer through Logic yet (I'm starting my Logic Tutorial DVDs today) but when I pulled up Toontrack Solo I was able to pull up the kit and get all the sounds working. HOORAY!


----------



## sagacity86

Hey guys,

I have a similar issue... I tried to install Superior Drummer, and the main install went fine, but the sound files could not be copied due to an error. 

I checked Toontrack's website, and they have a troubleshooting article devoted to this topic... must be something with Lion:
Toontrack®

So I copied the files manually off the DVD's into Mac HD/Library/Application Support/Superior Drummer 2.0/SL-Avatar/Sounds

but when I direct Superior Drummer from inside of Logic it says: This is not a sound library.

What do I do to fix this? Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## shanike

run the sound installer as root. 
simple as that.


----------



## sagacity86

I must sound really dumb, but what does that mean? I put the files into my Macintosh HD root directory and tried to direct the program from there but it still would not load the .obw sound files.. am i really that slow? lol.. sorry can you help me some more?


----------



## sagacity86

got it figured out. if anyone was having a similar problem, it has to do with the other install files not the .obw files. I uninstalled everything and re-installed, and selected a custom directory, and it went smooth. thanks for the help guys!


----------



## axxessdenied

I had an issue installing Metal Foundry on Windows. All I had to do was manually point the installer to the correct folder and it would install no problem.


----------



## Maniacal

Fucking hell I have the same problem. 

i run the superior installer but it wont let me choose the location of the install

then i click on superior sound installer and i get the same error message you got

what do i do

im using a 2011 iMac


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

You have to find, on your computer, where the sound files folder is within the SD files, and manually click and drag each sound file over into the file. You can do it in groups if you wish, but it's harder to monitor if it's actually doing anything or if it's freezing up. It's time consuming, but it's the only way. Good luck!


----------



## anuraj2201

sagacity86 said:


> got it figured out. if anyone was having a similar problem, it has to do with the other install files not the .obw files. I uninstalled everything and re-installed, and selected a custom directory, and it went smooth. thanks for the help guys!


Hey sagacity..

I am having the same problem. What do u exactly mean by selecting a 'custom directory' ?
Also, my superior 2.0 sounds installer is not working...is that the reason ??
Please help


----------



## Triple7

Toontrack has troubleshooting page on their website that helped me through this. At first it was a pain in the ass, but looking back it was pretty easy. I did it for both Superior 2.0 and The Metal Foundry.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Damn, I had this issue installing the Metal Foundry on my Windows laptop and gave up on it.


----------



## MaGz

Found this!
For everyone experiencing troubles with installing the sounds (be it either "Could not find the name file" or whatever else):

1) You may install everything you need first (SD, eZDrummer, Toontrack Solo, ...)

2) From the first DVD copy the whole "SL-Avatar" folder anywhere in your PC.

3) From all other DVDs copy those *.obw files into your "SL-Avatar\Sounds" folder.

4) Run your VST Host application and load SD.

5) In Settings panel select to set path to samples and load your "SL-Avatar\Sounds" folder.

6) Thank to the author of this torrent 

7) Enjoy the noise!

For mac user - do the same thing go to library-application support-toontrack-superriordrumer-sl-avatar-sounds

to open library - cmd+shift+G and type ~/library/


----------



## Bretton

^ that got me past the error of not being able to read the DVD, but not I'm having problems setting the path, in the settings panel, I click on "set" for the first path shown, select the folder with all the obw files, and a window pops up saying:

Alert!
you need to set the path to where you installed
the sounds before you can use them.

which I THOUGHT is exactly what I just did...

???

Also, if I hit "add path to library" and select said folder, it says:

Alert!
That is not a sound library.


----------



## Prime

Make sure you are not going too deep into the directory/folder. Don't select the sound folder....select SL-Avatar.


----------



## Compton

MaGz said:


> Found this!
> For everyone experiencing troubles with installing the sounds (be it either "Could not find the name file" or whatever else):
> 
> 1) You may install everything you need first (SD, eZDrummer, Toontrack Solo, ...)
> 
> 2) From the first DVD copy the whole "SL-Avatar" folder anywhere in your PC.
> 
> 3) From all other DVDs copy those *.obw files into your "SL-Avatar\Sounds" folder.
> 
> 4) Run your VST Host application and load SD.
> 
> 5) In Settings panel select to set path to samples and load your "SL-Avatar\Sounds" folder.
> 
> 6) Thank to the author of this torrent
> 
> 7) Enjoy the noise!
> 
> For mac user - do the same thing go to library-application support-toontrack-superriordrumer-sl-avatar-sounds
> 
> to open library - cmd+shift+G and type ~/library/



i copied these instructions for mac and i got it installed just fine. I'm having an issue, which is probably just because im new to mac, that when i go into logic and pick a new software instrument toontrack and SD are not there. I installed SD for windows forever ago and i know i put it in my VST folder. Where can i find this similar folder on my mac? thanks in advance!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum

Are you running Logic in 64 bit? If so, sometimes you have to open in 32 bit in order for Logic to "see" plugins for the first time. Then it should be fine.

Can't believe this thread is still alive!!! And yeah that advice is golden!


----------



## Compton

Well actually, now i went back through it, im still having some of the original problems. Like I said, I'm new to mac relatively so navigating has been a learning curve as well.

Basically I did the part 2 and 3 of MaGz post because when i tried to do part 1 it said the sound files could not be found, i got through that and made a sl-avatar with all the sounds from disc 1-5 but then when i go to hit the superior drummer 2.0 installer it says the same. I got toontrack solo installed but i has no sounds in it. Google has been proving to help me slowly bit by bit but im a little lost now as im not sure if im on the right track or should start over  I got the toon track keyed and everything as well.


----------



## axxessdenied

You know what's a great solution? Get SSD4 Platinum instead


----------



## Compton

Anyone know if you download the 2.3 update for superior that it comes with all previous updates?? or do i need to do 2.1 > 2.2 > 2.3 ?


----------

